# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Lekë Ndue Mandreja

## polimadh

*Lekë Ndue Mandreja* was born in Rrëshen on 31 August 1959. He comes by a family with patriotic traditions. He spent his childhood on his birthplace, was grown up fed with the best traditions of the refractory Mirdita region during centuries from all kinds of invaders. He made his primary school, 8-year school and high school in his birthplace. His father, Ndue Mandreja, educated for military art, was fired from his job by the communist dictatorship structures in 1955 for political reasons as great-grandson of the first assistant of the king Ahmet Zogu and since that time he worked in different mining of the country. Leka, after carried out the job experience, 12 months worker at Spaç mining, in 1978 started university studies in Institute of Agriculture of Kamza for Forest Engineering. After finishing university, he was appointed as a specialist in the forest enterprise of Mirdita.
In 1985 he made his postgraduate studies in the field of forests.
In 1987 he made his postgraduate studies in the field of city decoration, to be acquainted and to grow up decorative flowers.
In 1990 was appointed director of the Communal Enterprise Dwellings of Mirdita.
 In 1993 was elected placeman of the Party Liberal Democratic Union in Mirdita.
In 1995 he emigrated in Italy with the desire to have a better living.
In 1996, Lekë Mandreja was married and together with his wife they have a son, who was born on 1 March 1997, in the second year of their marriage. His wife has the university degree, graduated for economy  finance  bank and has carried out some different post graduating courses.
In 2007 Lekë Mandreja came back from emigration and was appointed director of the Directory of Forest Service in Rrëshen, since in June 2010.
Currently, he is engaged in business with the desire to strengthen his own family economy and to help somehow as a patriot Albanian economy.
Lekë Mandreja is not just an ardent patriot, but also an intellectual devoted toward democratic processes and the economic development of Albania.
He writes and publishes different articles with social problematic and critic writings for art and literature as well.
In 2011, Leka entered in the best collaborators queues of the prestigious American-Albanian magazine* Eagles Wing (Krahu i Shqiponjë)*. Now he is one of the most experienced journalists in the field of protecting human rights. He is one of the most dedicated activists of Chameria Cultural Community.
By nature Lekë Mandreja is an idealist missionary dedicated toward world peace and he tries hard to affect somehow for the construction of a legal state in Albania under the standards of American democracy. Leka is charitable as well. He tries to help social layers in need.
As an intellectual in pursuit the excellence in human and for his nature as charitable missionary, Lekë Mandreja joined in 1012 the staff of the international lobbying organization *Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity* to contribute even more alongside the Peace warriors. He is now one of the most determined activists in protecting civil human rights everywhere in the world. Lekë Mandreja is Goodwill Ambassador of this mission which lobbies for Peace in Balkans and World, offering to the developing countries the model of American democracy as the best model for peace and prosperity.

Endri Hysa

----------

